# What do you take with?



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I just ordered a 3 horse version of this trailer. Most of what I do is trail riding, within an hour of the barn. Hopefully some horse camping this year. What do you make sure you carry with you? I have all the tire change supplies from a previous utility trailer, as well as misc hand tools. Also have a muck bucket and pitch fork. 

So what else do you all suggest I carry with?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

when I went riding the people I went with had a water bucket and a 10 gallon portable water container, and a mounting block in the trailer


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My tackroom in the trailer is like my outdoor tackroom, so pretty much everything is in there, saddles, grooming stuff, rake, bucket, mounting block, extra halters, helmets, gloves, first aid stuff, you name it.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I go with the "Two is one and one is none" rule. If it is something you absolutely could not ride without if something happened to it, such as a cinch or reins, bring an extra.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Here is a list, somewhat adhered to, that I developed for local rides (overnights have a much longer list)

CHECKLIST FOR TRAILER-OUT DAY RIDES

In trailer: 
Breakaway trailer halter w/ID, fly mask, hay net
Muck rake
Tack box (mine has a mounting-block cover)
towels
Big equine first aid kit (human 1st aid kit is in truck)
Tool box
Chocks, tire iron, etc.
Water and grain buckets
horse treats
Flag
Extra lead rope, extra reins

Saddle/pad Bridle
Girth
Breastplate
Bridle halter  
clothing: helmet, short sleeved shirt under long sleeved shirt, breeches, boots, chaps, knife, phone, bandanna

Saddlebags containing
•	Water 1-2 liters
•	Chapstick
•	Hoofpick
•	Teeny Human 1st aid kit
•	Snack or lunch
•	Moist wipes
•	Sunscreen
•	Bug dope
•	jacket
Horse 1st aid carry kit: 
•	vet wrap
•	elastikon
•	baby diaper
•	duct tape
• zip ties
•	baling twine
•	sanitary napkin
•	hemostat


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Besides a spare for everything except the saddle (even that sometimes LOL), I keep buckets/feed pans/hay nets, grooming kit, first aid kit, a coffee can full of spare parts (snaps, leather punch, leather scraps and strings), some old towels and washcloths, rope, portable saddle rack (nice to sit your saddle and pad/blanket out in the sun to dry before putting them away), leather cleaner, lawn chairs, extension cords, folding table, and I'm sure there's more that I'm forgetting. Oh, a garden hose and nozzle!


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I highly recommend some ALPS camping chairs. They are super comfortable, I'm typing this from the comfort of one now. 

The list is pretty well covered. If you can afford/justify (same thing?  the extra expense some kind of camera to record you ride would be really cool. 

Do you get head mount or chest mount? The choices. Neither is an accurate view of eye level, but either would make great footage to post to social media or just enjoy on days you can't ride the trail. 

Have fun.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So once you pack all of the incidentals to go riding you need a larger trailer....again! :x
Seriously, they all are good ideas and have merit.
You do need to pick and choose though when you are only doing a few hour trail ride and then going home if all the amenities are truly needed.

Now for me...
I have a full set of tire changing equipment along with a properly inflated spare that I can get off my trailer side. {check you can remove that tire with how they are "power" tightened}
A broom and small pitchfork.
A water hose with nozzle that expands to 50' otherwise size of a softball. 1 bucket.
A first-aid kit of basics for me or the horse.
Spare halter and shanks are a must.
Spare bridle complete along with a medium sized cinch to use in a pinch.
My grooming equipment is a minimum since I groom at home and only need a light brush, extra fly spray is a must have.
Of course my tack....

I don't normally go overnight to often with more animals at home needing care...
That would be a different set of required needs...

Enjoy that new trailer. 
A few "day trips" planned to see just what it is you need and if not on hand it not ruin the day...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I use my trailer as my "main" tackroom. I have tack shed, but since I'm gone alot, it makes more sense to keep most things in my trailer. I use my trailer the majority of time for showing & going to lessons. I have:

spare tire (it is mounted in the tack room), tire changing tools, wheel chock, Trailer Aid
plastic box with rubber curries, brushes, towels, combs
coil hose
my trailer tack room has a water tank - a MUST have for me
horse treats
hobbles
most of my bridles/reins are in there (curb show bridle, romel reins, billy allen, 3-piece, snaffle, hackamore, bosalita)
wash bucket (with sprayer, wash wand, shampoo foamer, scraper, detangler, comb, etc.)
extra halters, lead ropes cinches, curb straps, bucket straps; polo wraps
******
saddles
work pad
show pads
horse boots (like SMBs and skid boots)
muck/water buckets (2) (use one for water when we overnight some place)
day buckets (for water & supplements) - hay bags are usually in the back of truck; I don't put them in the tack room. If it's raining they go in the horse compartment with Pi, appropriately secured.
Rope bag (my ranch ropes on in there)
small tool box
Chairs
jacket; show shirts (usually keep a couple of shirts in there; you never know!)
manure fork
small broom
I have this stool with tote box that I use to get in/out of the trailer tack room with my saddle (yea, I have short legs) and can store some things in there too. Also doubles as a mounting block.
I have a Professional Choice Door Caddy chock full of stuffs, including hoof picks, combs, braiding materials, leather punch, chicago screws, assortment of different types/sizes of clips, 1st aid stuff, flash/headlights, riding gloves, knives, etc. 
Trailer door also has a grooming box which I have fly spray, 1st aid sprays, detangler spray, & WD40/other lubricant
And I have a cooler since it seems to keep the ice better in the tack room. But just got an rtic cooler, so may be able to just keep it in the bed of the truck.


Yea, so my trailer tack room has a lot of stuff, but really, I have it packed so there is plenty of room for me to get in there and move around. I get in at least once a year to clean it up and clean it out of stuff I don't use and probably won't use.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I see a lot of people posted hoses, which is nice but parks like the one I went to didn't have water available, that's why they brought their own in a container, which I thought was a good idea for after the ride


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

You say you already have means to change a tire and that's good! I keep my Trailer Aid (drive on trailer jack) so I don't even have to unload the horses, along with a tire iron and cheater bar, and WD40 for stubborn bolts. I also have some orange road cones. 

I also have a full tool kit in my trailer with the basics (hammer, screwdrivers, pliers, electrical tape, duct tape, etc etc). 

I also have flashlights, both handheld and little "laterns".

For the horses, my trailer actually happens to be my "tack room" too so I don't have to worry about packing extra bridles, saddles, halters, lead ropes, reins, etc .... because it's all there.

I also have a subscription to US Rider. I've never had to use it, but it's good piece of mind for the price!


----------



## OldEnduranceRider (Feb 17, 2017)

Taped to the inside of my tack room door, in large letters have the phone #'s to an Emergency Vet, for both horses and dogs. I laminate it, and duct tape it. Just in case, this was before cell phones, but I still have it there just in case my phone breaks, or someone else needs the number.


----------



## OldEnduranceRider (Feb 17, 2017)

RennyPatch said:


> I see a lot of people posted hoses, which is nice but parks like the one I went to didn't have water available, that's why they brought their own in a container, which I thought was a good idea for after the ride


Yes, In the past, when I was doing a lot of riding away from home, I had a 50 gallon plastic drum I would put in the back of the truck. The 'smurf' drums are light, and have a screwable access hole on top. I'd put the drum in the truck, fill it with water, toss in a hose and had PLENTY of water wherever we went. The plus was I did not have to get a camping spot close to the water spigots at rides. And, did not have to haul buckets of water. Just make sure you secure well. 

Now, since I've a cabover camper, I put the barrel inside the tack room. Years ago I also bought one of these: https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...5&cadevice=c&gclid=CIC9xseas9ICFQ5EfgodAT4Dzg

It's not very tough though, and did not last many years


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

jgnmoose said:


> I highly recommend some ALPS camping chairs. They are super comfortable, I'm typing this from the comfort of one now.
> 
> The list is pretty well covered. If you can afford/justify (same thing?  the extra expense some kind of camera to record you ride would be really cool.
> 
> ...


I have a GoPro.....why didn't it occur to me to take it on trail?? One day I did mount it to my horse's browband for an arena ride just to see what it would look like, but never thought to take it on trail how goofy of me. Thank you!:cowboy:


----------



## OldEnduranceRider (Feb 17, 2017)

I don't have a GoPro, at least not yet. Where does everyone wear their GoPro? Helmet mount, chest mount? I do have a "MUVI", which I use in the car, I'm gonna have to try it too, but the GoPro looks like it would be pretty cool too.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

OldEnduranceRider said:


> I don't have a GoPro, at least not yet. Where does everyone wear their GoPro? Helmet mount, chest mount? I do have a "MUVI", which I use in the car, I'm gonna have to try it too, but the GoPro looks like it would be pretty cool too.


It is a really good question. 

I assume this video is chest mount.





and this one is worn with the headband on a hat?


----------



## OldEnduranceRider (Feb 17, 2017)

I need to ask phantomhorse13, she did a real nice video: 




Man, everytime I watch a Tevis video, it brings tears to my eyes. I remember my first Tevis, when I hit Auburn and saw that big banner welcoming riders, I just broke down and cried, all that work and planning for years and years, finally coming to fruition.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

beau159 said:


> I also have a subscription to US Rider. I've never had to use it, but it's good piece of mind for the price!


Just a caveat on US Rider (and any such service), be sure to read the limitations on service. I had a friend who had US Rider who had a tire issue. I don't recall the particulars, but they would not it turned out to be estimated at about 4x what US Rider originally stated it would be. She argued it was covered under their original price estimate, but they pointed her to provision in the policy which indicated the enourmous price was proper (hers was not a unique problem from what I can recall). She ditched them after that. So any of these services can be good, but make sure you know what they cover and what they will not cover and how the price can fluctuate before signing up.


----------



## OldEnduranceRider (Feb 17, 2017)

Ahh, saw her shadow, it's mounted on her helmet!


Man, everytime I watch a Tevis video, it brings tears to my eyes. I remember my first Tevis, when I hit Auburn and saw that big banner welcoming riders, I just broke down and cried, all that work and planning for years and years, finally coming to fruition.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Avna said:


> Here is a list, somewhat adhered to, that I developed for local rides (overnights have a much longer list)
> 
> CHECKLIST FOR TRAILER-OUT DAY RIDES
> 
> ...


Love this list, contains vital items such as horse treats and chapstick. Absolutely!!  a very thorough list

Agree with what's been said though, can't think of anything else


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

kewpalace said:


> Just a caveat on US Rider (and any such service), be sure to read the limitations on service. I had a friend who had US Rider who had a tire issue. I don't recall the particulars, but they would not it turned out to be estimated at about 4x what US Rider originally stated it would be. She argued it was covered under their original price estimate, but they pointed her to provision in the policy which indicated the enourmous price was proper (hers was not a unique problem from what I can recall). She ditched them after that. So any of these services can be good, but make sure you know what they cover and what they will not cover and how the price can fluctuate before signing up.



I'm talking about their *towing services* and minor services (dead battery, flat tire, etc) ...basically roadside assistance... if you happen to break down on the road, with your horses in tow. 

I'm not talking about their insurance services, which is entirely different. Sounds like your friend was dealing with a repair and insurance claim. Of course, for ANY insurance company, you should know what your plan covers and what it doesn't.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

OldEnduranceRider said:


> I don't have a GoPro, at least not yet.


You can take gorgeous trail video with an iPhone. Mounting can be as simple as hanging it around your neck by a lanyard attached to a case.


----------

